# soft top protection



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm picking up my new roadster Saturday and was wondering if anyone has got any tips to keep the hood in "as new" condition.
are there any products i can apply to keep it clean or is it just a case of cleaning regulaly 
thanks in advance andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Give it a good hoover them wash it with Johnsons Baby bath dry it off and re proof it with Fabsel the same stuff they use on tents just paint it on with a 2in brush


----------



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

i'll give it a go thanks for your help


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andyormerod said:


> i'll give it a go thanks for your help


It's brilliant. The first time it rains you'll think someone has been cracking thermometers on your car... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's all in here along with a lot of other info (see top of this section and all the how too's :wink: )

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683

Dave


----------

